# So, I suck at posing....



## wyogirl (Jun 30, 2013)

I really suck at posing adults...or anyone really.  Are there any posing guides that I can download to my phone to keep with me?  I did a TFP shoot today and I hate the poses.


----------



## Trever1t (Jun 30, 2013)

there are many posing refernce materials. THe best one I saw was like a deck of cards.... was it Doug Gordon, I think so. What helped me was helping out more experienced friends. If you can offer assistance holding a light...do it. I suck at posing people too.


----------



## IByte (Jul 1, 2013)

Trever1t said:


> there are many posing refernce materials. THe best one I saw was like a deck of cards.... was it Doug Gordon, I think so. What helped me was helping out more experienced friends. If you can offer assistance holding a light...do it. I suck at posing people too.



Oo???


----------



## tecboy (Jul 1, 2013)

It is good thing you brought it up.  I found this. 8 Posing Guides to Inspire Your Portraiture
Hope that helps.


----------



## Golfcart (Jul 1, 2013)

I know this answer doesn't help a lot, but the more you do it, the better and more comfortable you will be.  You'll be amazed at how much better your posing will be once you relax and get over being nervous trying to pose people.  Of course, reading is always good, but relax.  Take time to really look and think about what looks good, don't just open your mouth and tell people where to go because you feel like you can't think about it for a second.


----------



## DanOstergren (Jul 1, 2013)

Golfcart said:


> I know this answer doesn't help a lot, but the more you do it, the better and more comfortable you will be.  You'll be amazed at how much better your posing will be once you relax and get over being nervous trying to pose people.  Of course, reading is always good, but relax.  Take time to really look and think about what looks good, don't just open your mouth and tell people where to go because you feel like you can't think about it for a second.


I second this. I've also found that just letting people naturally do what they do while making small adjustments makes for good "poses". The more I try to pose someone, the more uncomfortable and unnatural the shot looks.


----------



## kundalini (Jul 1, 2013)

Having your subjects do their thing naturally may yield some decent results, but understanding the foundations that traditional portrait photographers use will increase your keeper rate. The Why is more important than the How. Once you have some knowledge and experience, then veer down the path of your chosen style.

*10. The Rules Of Good Portraiture*


----------



## jowensphoto (Jul 1, 2013)

Something to keep in mind for group shots: typically you want "higher" rather than "wider" though some exceptions exist (ie, bridal party). Build in a pyramid style when photographing large or small groups. And keep every one tight together, nice and cozy


----------



## KmH (Jul 1, 2013)

More resources:

Doug Box's Guide to Posing for Portrait Photographers
Master Posing Guide for Portrait Photographers: A Complete Guide to Posing Singles, Couples, and Groups
500 Poses for Photographing Women: A Visual Sourcebook for Portrait Photographers
500 Poses for Photographing Men: A Visual Sourcebook for Digital Portrait Photographers
500 Poses for Photographing Group Portraits: A Visual Sourcebook for Digital Portrait Photographers
500 Poses for Photographing High School Seniors: A Visual Sourcebook for Digital Portrait Photographers
500 Poses for Photographing Couples: A Visual Sourcebook for Digital Portrait Photographers


----------



## tirediron (Jul 1, 2013)

There are a ton of smartphone applications which have posing guides and instructions, and don't forget to look at Creative Live.  They often have photographers such as Lindsay Adler featured who will give excellent advice on this topic.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 1, 2013)

And, under the heading of, "Ain't that a co-winky-dink", the e-mail for this  seminar literally just popped up in my Inbox:

Creative Live - Children's Posing Guide with Tamara Lackey

(Yes, I know you said adults, hey, it's posing)


----------



## wyogirl (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks everyone for all of the helpful info and links!  I'll be doing some studying before my next TFP shoot.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Jul 1, 2013)

One of the reasons I still do some TFP. practice. as said, more you do it, better you will get as long as you do some reading and really look at your subject and see what they are doing or not doing. I went to my local library and got a few books on posing.


----------



## Tailgunner (Jul 1, 2013)

wyogirl said:


> I really suck at posing adults...or anyone really.



Hum...you got any examples?


----------



## wyogirl (Jul 1, 2013)

Tailgunner said:


> wyogirl said:
> 
> 
> > I really suck at posing adults...or anyone really.
> ...


YUP and they are BAD!  I'll think about posting some when I get home from work.


----------



## bunny99123 (Jul 1, 2013)

I found posing myself helps me pose others. I will set a tripos up and use a remote timer. Also volunteer to pse as a practice shoot for another photographer. 

I model some, and I realize what someone feels like posing. Hey, this position feels weird. This is taking for ever!  What seems like seconds for a photographer is much longer for the person posing.

I agree the more you do it, the easier it gets.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jul 1, 2013)

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/articles-interest/268210-guide-classic-portraiture.html

This is a MUST read!!!!


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jul 1, 2013)

Trever1t said:


> there are many posing refernce materials. THe best one I saw was like a deck of cards.... was it Doug Gordon, I think so. What helped me was helping out more experienced friends. If you can offer assistance holding a light...do it. I suck at posing people too.



Yours has been getting better. The models you work with seem to be comfortable at least. Thats always key. 

If you need some other ideas you can check this set I did a while back. The girl I worked with was really good and I didnt have to direct her much at all. 

Jessica Wahlquist - No Flash Photo Shoot - a set on Flickr


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jul 1, 2013)

jowensphoto said:


> Something to keep in mind for group shots: typically you want "higher" rather than "wider" though some exceptions exist (ie, bridal party). Build in a pyramid style when photographing large or small groups. And keep every one tight together, nice and cozy



The good thing about posing in a single row is that you do not have to change the aperture since everyone will be in the same focal plane. When you have people stacked you might have to use a smaller aperture which could cause lower quality or additional lighting


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jul 1, 2013)

wyogirl said:


> Tailgunner said:
> 
> 
> > wyogirl said:
> ...



Definitely do!!! You may not be as bad off as you think. We are always the most critical on ourselves.


----------



## TheEditor (Jul 1, 2013)

Posing adults can be very difficult! Especially when they're not the most photogenic or have a natural sense of ease around the camera. Here are some pose sketches that I have found very helpful.  Difference between men & women are interesting too!

Posing Guide: 21 Sample Poses to Get You Started with Photographing Women ? Part I

Posing Guide: 21 Sample Poses to Get You Started with Photographing Women ? Part II

Posing Guide: 21 Sample Poses to Get You Started with Photographing Men


----------

